# Hexbright Open source flashlight



## AardvarkSagus (May 24, 2011)

Hey, I just found out about an interesting concept flashlight that looks imminent. It's called Hexbright. Their major claim is to be an open source flashlight. I've got a little idea what that would end up looking like, but what are the thoughts of this expert community?

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/527051507/hexbright-an-open-source-light

Kind of a cross between the Nextorch MyTorch and the ArmyTek Predator, but with more customization?


----------



## Cataract (May 24, 2011)

Very interesting. I'm not crazy about PWM, but hopefully he'll go for a high enough frequency. I've been thinking about something like that for a while now...


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 24, 2011)

nice flexibility concepts, I am not crazy about the design, looks kind like a certain section of the intestine...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, I am in the air about the design as well, but kudos at least for not following the crowd. I'm always for someone carving out their own path.


----------



## hexbright (May 24, 2011)

Thank you for looking at the Hexbright and for your opinions,

We are in the development process of the open source design and would am interested in any and all feedback regarding the light. You are correct about the PWM light control but we can easily keep the period high enough for it not to be an issue. And because the software will be completely open source that is something that could be adjusted by the end user as well up to the maximum timer resolution on the uC.

We have been kicking around the exterior design continuously. There are tons of trade-offs to be made in order for the light to accommodate the necessary electronics to make it USB rechargeable and programmable. Also, like someone said we want this light to be set apart from an all ready diverse market.

Please keep the comments and suggestions rolling!! We are taking them all into consideration on the final design of the Hexbright Flex light.

Thanks again,
Terry Cooke
Mechanical and Electrical Engineer
Hexbright


----------



## DaveTheDude (May 24, 2011)

I tried to make a pledge in support, but couldn't connect to the pledge server from my company internet address. (There may be some site blocking going on here.) I'll try again at home, later tonight.


----------



## Greta (May 24, 2011)

I'm curious what will happen to the pledged funds should the goal not be met and the project doesn't go forward? Will pledgers get their money back? I'm sorry folks... but I cannot condone this... not with all of the information out there regarding pre-paids gone bad. This is creative, I'll admit... but it just doesn't set right with me. Of course you are all free to do as you wish on your own but I cannot let CPF support this.

Thread closed.


----------



## robzr (May 28, 2011)

*Hexbright*

I'm considering investing in a Hexbright Flex, and was curious what the thoughts of those "in the know" on this forum are, regarding the quality and spec's of the LED, regulation & charging circuits, form factor etc.

I've avoided 18650s in the past, but since this light has a built in charger that charges off any USB source, I can overlook the 18650. I would be worried about water resistance given that there must be a USB port on it.

I believe it has PWM which is inferior to current regulation from what I understand, how big of a drawback would you guys consider that?

I don't keep up to date on LED tech, they claim 500 lumens on a XM-L-T6 bin 1C driven at 1.6 amps - is that realistic, or is that marketing/overestimating?

Any other thoughts on how this light may compare with the competition in the $60 price range? Personally I don't really care about the programming, just want something well made and bright.

Rob


----------



## Greta (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright*

I have re-opened this thread *for the discussion of the flashlight*. The merits (or lack thereof) of the method used to fund this project (Kickstarter) are not up for discussion here on CPF and it should be noted that CPF does not support or condone what amounts to fundraising and/or pre-pay programs such as this. Should this project go awry and/or problems arise, CPF will not play mediator or be liable for any transactions that may or may not take place between the parties involved in the project.

Any subsequent threads started on this topic will be merged with this one.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright*

_*Contents removed by Greta..._
__ 
_Please address questions of this type on the Kickstarter website blog. I will reiterate what I posted in my post directly above this one..._
__ 
*"for the discussion of the flashlight"*


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright*

Releasing an open source product into the "wild" is a noble enough concept I suppose, but unless a critical mass of people adopt the light and have an interest in designing software for it, you could very well find yourself in a year with a programmable flashlight with stock settings because nobody bothered designing any new or interesting firmware for it.


----------



## houtex (May 29, 2011)

I like the desisn, reminds me of a kubaton. I'm also a sucker for color variations.
Still, I could see myself owning one. 
What type anodizing? Lens material? reflector type?


----------



## robzr (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright*



the.Mtn.Man said:


> Releasing an open source product into the "wild" is a noble enough concept I suppose, but unless a critical mass of people adopt the light and have an interest in designing software for it, you could very well find yourself in a year with a programmable flashlight with stock settings because nobody bothered designing any new or interesting firmware for it.


 
Yeah, the term "open source" is a bit ambiguous, they don't really clarify on their website. Completely open source would mean (to me), the controller OS would be released in source form, so perhaps other manufacturers/hobbyists could use it along with some off-the-shelf microprocessors (PICs maybe?) to control their lighting products. Doing this would really help ensure a lot of people would use it, and give the OS a lot of traction, and I'd imagine could be very popular. It could become a very cool platform.

If by "open source", they just mean a program profile which can be created and shared, then it sounds neat but I'd agree, once you program it once or twice, people are probably going to get bored and move on.

Personally I'd like to see something like a RS-232 over USB text based interface, as it would be cross platform, wouldn't require any special software, yet could interface with software easily.

Rob


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright*

Yeah, I really hope that something like this will be a flashlight OS that keeps getting used down the line or it will really be just a niche system limited to this one generation of lights. USB Chargeable and programmable though is something that I am quite intrigued with, which my fascination with the Nextorch MyTorch shows.


----------



## Cataract (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright*

I have thought about such a light no more than a year ago and I'm glad someone is doing it for real. I do agree that once you set it up the way you want you might not reprogram it again, but it means that everyone ends up with exactly the modes they wanted in their preferred order. I wish that once the product starts moving, he comes up with different interfaces (control ring, head twist, etc.) with even more advanced programming possibilities, like combos (ex. turn it on lossen/tighten bezel and off/on then tighten or lossen or whatever combo). I don't know if this guy knows about CPF, but he definitely should open a manufacturer account on the market place.


----------



## jorn (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright*

One way to make people reprogram it, is to make a light that can swap emitter's with no soldering. Something that clamps a led+star down directly on the host and gives it power. Make it able to deliver hi amp + easy, no tool emitterswap. It will make cpf users go nuts everytime a new more powerful led arrives Something like this might beat the popularity of the p60 standard and get the ball rolling. Lumenjunkies will burn alot of small overdriven led's for sure, but it would be fun with total control on the "amp button" :devil: Pepole that dont want to program or experiment with their new led+star will serch for a safe program.


----------



## hexbright (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all of the feedback!

This is a quick response to a few of the questions raised in the post.

1) The light will contain a USB->Serial converter and a serial interface to make it cross platform compatible as robzr suggested. The serial interface will allow you to change some constants and add/subtract modes. But most of the flexibility will come from completely reprogramming the light.

2) The microcontroller will contain a boo-tloader which will allow complete reprogramability via the same USB->Serial interface with no extra tools.

3) The tools used to program will be completely open source. Most likely the Atmel Atmega/Attiny tools such as WinAVR for windows and AVR-GCC for linux/mac.

Thank you for your questions and feedback and keep them coming!

Terry Cooke
Mechanical/Electrical Engineer
Hexbright
terry[at]hexbright.com


----------



## robzr (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Atmel / AVR, but some quick browsing looks like that would provide a C compiler. Does that mean you guys would release a full working controller source code to the public that we could modify as we wish? That could be very cool, and far more accessible than pure assembler.

- Would there be a way to read the temperature and control output of the light based on that, or would the overheating protection be hardware based?

- Any chance of a GPIO (or two) either over the mini/micro-usb that could be broken out with a cable, or as a dedicated, perhaps 3/32" plug? If so, that would really make the programmable nature of this popular, as one could devise third (or first) party accessories that do all kinds of things, like motion triggers, alarm interfaces, macro or high speed photography camera interfacing, etc. If the rear cap unscrewed and the power button worked on GPIO, then it would just be a matter of offering different rear caps with different sorts of triggers, twist on, push, motion detection, sound detection, etc. 

A sound detection cap, combined with multi colored LED and programmable response could make these very cool devices for partys/clubs/raves 


- Is it going to support "enhanced" USB based 1000ma or 2000ma current ala the iPad? There is documentation online that explains how Apple does the negotiation to see if the host can supply that, based on resistance on some of the pins I think, and I think it's done without breaking the USB standard. But given all the (well designed, and compact) Apple chargers on the market and in peoples hands already, it would be nice.

Hey and while you're at it, maybe the iPhone can dock with it too and then you guys can write a GUI IDE on the iPhone for programming & flashing. Thats not asking too much right????  Just kidding. Sorry to bombard you with questions, but this is interesting.

Rob


----------



## Cataract (Jun 2, 2011)

Excellent ideas right there! I like the motion detection, and why not timer control (internal and/or external)? I would also love to see a flashlight on which I could program the color(s) I want along with the modes. 

I'm not expecting any of this in your first production batch, but that would definitely be a first :huh:


----------



## Thujone (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this one. Just decided to jump on board, seems like it could be a fun project. Here is to hoping for a high PWM rate...


----------



## hexbright (Jun 6, 2011)

We can guarantee PWM rates as high as 2kHz or more. The microcontroller is running at 8mHz so achieving rates of 10kHz should be possible as well. The higher the PWM frequency the higher the switching losses however.

Terry Cooke
Mechanical and Electrical Engineer
@Hexbright


----------



## Cataract (Jun 6, 2011)

hexbright said:


> The higher the PWM frequency the higher the switching losses...



I'll have to quote that one in my PWM thread if you permit me.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 6, 2011)

I think the liteflux lights were 8khz, that was obviously undetectable. But I would think 2khz would be just as unnoticed with less of an inefficiency. While we have you here... Any chance these will be forward clickies?


----------



## hexbright (Jun 6, 2011)

Cataract: Feel free to quote me.. Its a well know fact that when a gate is in its transition region (switching from off to on) it causes more heat to be produced. More heat means more wasted energy!

Thujone: What do you mean by forward clickies?

Terry
@hexbright


----------



## TyJo (Jun 6, 2011)

hexbright said:


> What do you mean by forward clickies?


forward clicky
a switch that turns on the light with the button partially depressed and then locks into on once it is fully depressed and clicked. This allows "momentary on" by halfway depressing the switch. A forward clicky is not as good in switching modes. Compare with reverse clicky.
From CPF wiki. http://www.cpfwiki.com/Wiki/index.php/Terminology

I don't agree with the switching modes bit, I think that is personal preference.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 6, 2011)

I personally think that for a completely reprogrammable light like this promises to be, an electronic switch would be the best use, that way people can potentially reprogram the actions of the button itself to have completely different behaviors such as for double clicks, press and holds, etc...


----------



## TyJo (Jun 6, 2011)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I personally think that for a completely reprogrammable light like this promises to be, an electronic switch would be the best use, that way people can potentially reprogram the actions of the button itself to have completely different behaviors such as for double clicks, press and holds, etc...


I agree 100%... but doesn't that add significant complexity and expense, and potential issues such as parasitic drain?


----------



## jedirock (Jun 6, 2011)

Thujone said:


> While we have you here... Any chance these will be forward clickies?


 
From the videos posted on Kickstarter, it looks and sounds like they're currently using reverse clickies. Not sure if it'd be easily swappable with a forward clicky if you want one.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 7, 2011)

TyJo said:


> I agree 100%... but doesn't that add significant complexity and expense, and potential issues such as parasitic drain?


I don't know about the complexity or expense, not being in the know of such things, but there would be some parasitic drain, yes. I have seen lights though that have such a low rate of drain that it rivals the self discharge rate of the cell itself left to its own devices. It's all down to the quality of the design it appears.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 7, 2011)

hexbright said:


> Cataract: Feel free to quote me.. Its a well know fact that when a gate is in its transition region (switching from off to on) it causes more heat to be produced. More heat means more wasted energy!
> [...]



Thanks. I knew that from studying electronics, but never even thought about it when it came to flashlights. 


I agree with the electronic switch idea, so long as parasitic drain is not significant. A programmable flashlight should be as programmable as possible.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh yeah! Electronic switch, then emulate the Liteflux code. Now you are talking.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 7, 2011)

Edit: CPFM was acting funny didnt see my post, deleting dupe.


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 7, 2011)

1) i've always wanted usb charging capability. even better if cradle charged

2) implement zebralight-style UI i.e. direct or almost direct access to low med or hi, from off

3) but sometimes memory is a good thing, so make that an available option as well

4) add advanced overdischarge protection. zebralights just shut off when it hits 2.7V which could be dangerous if used as a bike headlight. i want the light to have the option to automatically ramp down to lower levels as it hits certain voltages. or to blink or signal when it hits those voltages

5) i want a battery gauge so i know how much juice left

6) dual electronic switches ala Spark SL6. independently configurable i.e. tailswitch can be configured as momentary

7) sleep timer

8) pocket clip!!! a decent one please

9) stiff switches, i don't want accidental activations


----------



## xamindar (Jun 7, 2011)

Really cool idea! I will definitely buy a couple of these when they are available!


----------



## soli (Jun 7, 2011)

Hexbright, Could you clarify what test are run and by whom, that will "qualify" the lights as "tactical"?



> I will be able to run the HexBright Prime and HexBright Flex through a series of tests to qualify them as "tactical" lights. Tactical lights are typically at least 250 lumens and cost over $200.


----------



## ckjj (Jun 7, 2011)

*Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

Hi,
This is my first post, but I've been a reader on a off for a while.
While looking for a programmable flashlight (different light levels), I stumbled across this interesting light
"HexBright"
which promises an open source, fully modifiable program.
I thought this would be a great option...imagine
Full power, a medium power of about 100lm, and then a low power moonlight of whatever you want (20 lumens?)....not to mention the flashing mode.
Chris
Malkoff LED Maglight 2-3D
Malkoff LED Maglight 3-6D
Malkoff LED P60 drop ins (4 various)
Elzetta 3cell Crenelated Bezel Malkoff LED


----------



## Thujone (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*



ckjj said:


> low power moonlight of whatever you want (20 lumens?)....


 

Try .02 lumen


----------



## Cataract (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

I'd go for 0.002 lumens low low. Let people pick what suits them... i my case even 0.02 lumens can be too much sometimes (I use it in a dark room)


----------



## TyJo (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*



ckjj said:


> Hi,
> This is my first post, but I've been a reader on a off for a while.
> While looking for a programmable flashlight (different light levels), I stumbled across this interesting light
> "HexBright"
> ...


Thats an HDS, but they are not open source and not computer programmable.


----------



## xamindar (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

I wounder if it would be possible to program this to have a "custom" mode. For example it would be three mode (custom,medium,high) where custom is set by holding down the button. While the button is held down the light would start at it's lowest brightness and slowly ramp up the brightness until you let go of the button. Then have it remember that brightness setting as the custom one until you perform this procedure again to set a different setting.

That would be a really cool feature I think.


----------



## Raccoon (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

xaminder: that would be possible.


----------



## Greta (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

I am NOT going to have this thread and discussion closed down because ONE person cannot seem to 'get it'. Everyone else in this thread has 'gotten it' just fine and I have no issues with the progression of this thread. *candl2263*... push the envelope one more time and not only will your posts be deleted but *YOU* will be deleted. You have already been given enough warnings.

Thread re-opened.


----------



## robzr (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

Greta, thanks for re-opening this thread. This is the second time this thread has been closed, and the mod who closed it didn't even post a message as to why it was closed. This is bizarre, the only other forum I've ever been on that moderates with such little apparent respect for the users is Apple's, and they are a company who is trying to protect their own products.

I hope this thread can remain open, the Hexbright light is fascinating and could represent the future of high-end lighting. Many users on this forum are the exact types who would love to play with it and I think we all benefit from a discussion on it. If you guys keep moderating, closing threads and deleting posts, you're just going to drive traffic elsewhere.

Rob


----------



## Greta (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

Rob... explainations have been given and those who they are aimed at have gotten them. There is no reason for them to remain and clutter up the thread once it is re-opened. As with much of the moderation on CPF there is a lot more to the story than needs to be made public or muck up otherwise productive threads so please do not assume.


----------



## xamindar (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

I'm having a hard time figuring out why this thread keeps getting closed as well. As far as I can tell, it gets closed every time someone posts in here that they support/paid for this flashlight.


----------



## robzr (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

Thats fine, but no explanation was given to everyone else who is following the thread, all we saw was that a user posted something, it was deleted and the thread was closed. Thats fine that the one individual received an explanation, but nobody else did, yet we are all the ones who are investing time and thought into the thread, so we were affected. Just something to consider for future moderation activities I guess.

regards,

Rob


----------



## TyJo (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

This is CPF, the threads are for discussion about flashlights, posting about how threads are moderated and other things against the rules will get threads closed (search CPF rules). I have made some pretty stupid posts (and still do occasionally), I have been fortunate enough to get warned and learn my lesson. I think we should do the same thing here and just discuss the light....
Has any UI been announced for this light yet.... I understand it is open source but what will the default UI be?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

I haven't heard anything about a default UI yet either. I still am hoping that they will go with an electronic switch to allow for more programability. A good starter UI could be just a simple LMH or HML.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

The light should come with a cd (or internet link) with some programs ready to be loaded into the light, so people who don't know how to make a program can explore the possibilities right away. Obviously, one of these programs should be a fun but otherwise totally useless random disco super flashy -just to show what the light can do- that people will never use again once they find a suitable setup.


----------



## Raccoon (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*



AardvarkSagus said:


> I haven't heard anything about a default UI yet either. I still am hoping that they will go with an electronic switch to allow for more programability. A good starter UI could be just a simple LMH or HML.


 
According to the kickstart comments page, Christian initially commented that it will be a simple on-off reverse clicky switch. More recently, however, he has been stating the use of a _"pilot button"_ that _"does not actually interupt power flow like a traditional clicky. So you can set up your modes and switch between modes by pressing this momentary button. Or hold the button down for a predetermined amount of seconds."_

_"The bad thing about this is that I am constantly draining the power. Very slightly because we are using a watchdog monitor, so it is a very, very small drain. The great upside is you really have a good input (the switch) that you can play around with. Maybe if you click it super fast ten times you program it do go into a disco strobe mode. Maybe you design a game around it (like the old Simon game). I don't know. The point is, since the microprocessor always has jsut enough power to watch the switch you can do things with the light."_ ~ Christian Carlberg on Saturday Jun 18, 3:52am EDT (direct correspondence)



Cataract said:


> The light should come with a cd (or internet link) with some programs ready to be loaded into the light, so people who don't know how to make a program can explore the possibilities right away. Obviously, one of these programs should be a fun but otherwise totally useless random disco super flashy -just to show what the light can do- that people will never use again once they find a suitable setup.



I am hoping he takes me up on my offer to make exactly that. I already have several modes layed out in my head and in pseudo code, but I'm waiting on actual programming constructs from him.


----------



## Raccoon (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

There is new information on the development of the Hexbright. The developers posted a mock up video of the cad design.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d269qd64jI

Here are some still images of the components.






 

 

 

 



The exact design is still subject to change, but this is pretty much what we should expect in the Hexbright.

Still 10 days left to pre-order.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

Hmmm. Looks interesting, Not sure if I like the battery carrier when it's only one cell, but who knows. It might work.


----------



## netprince (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

I signed up for a flex. I have done software devel in the past, this will be an interesting collision of interests...


----------



## NWLumenoob (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

It sounds like there won't be a built-in pocket clip, but it will have lanyard holes in the tail. I haven't picked a color yet for my Flex. I'm thinking red, unless he offers the clear anodizing people keep asking for, but I don't know if that's planned or not.


----------



## Raccoon (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

"Naked" finish just announced. I'm not sure if it will be a clear anodizing or non-anodized, but perhaps both options will be available judging by popularity.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Hexbright Flex*

I know there are already are (have been?) some threads about Hexbright, but they are pretty wild and have been closing and opening for various reasons, so I'd like to start a clean one with a clear purpose. Without discussing the marketing of the light, I'll just say that for the next few days we have the opportunity to preorder it for a discount off of retail, and I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd like to make an informed decision about the light. 

I want to talk about the merits of the *light* based on what we *know* about it (or what we don't know and could ask the designer about).

For example: It uses an XM-L and has a high of 500 lumens, so what would the runtime on high be like, and how long might we safely run it at that level? Or, what might be some advantages/disadvantages of it being programmable and rechargeable by it's micro usb hidden in the tailcap? What might be some useful ways to program the light (based on our understanding of the ways that it will be able to be programmed)?

I *do not* want to talk about features we might like a light like this to have (I want it to have an RGB mode so I can take it to a rave! I want it to have 16gb of memory so I can use it as a flash drive! I want it to morph into an autobot!). This should help keep the thread on track about the Hexbright Flex as it is available to us.

I also *do not* want to talk about the marketing of the light. This should help keep the thread from getting closed.

Here are the specs we have:

Hexbright Flex
Length: 5.25 in
Bezel Diameter: 1.125 in
Weight: 4.75 ounces
Max Output: 500 lumens
Amps at Max: 1.6 amp
Default Modes: h/m/l/flash
Battery: 1x18650 li-ion 
USB Programmable
USB Rechargeable
(taken from http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/527051507/hexbright-an-open-source-light)

Also from various parts of that site:
-it will be waterproof
-black, red, green, and blue anodizing available
-most likely programmable using an interface included or using C++, with backup default program in case you mess something up
-programmable by Mac, PC, or Linux
-lanyard hole
-60 minutes estimated at 500 lumens
-XM-L T6 1C, 6500K
-picture looks like it can tailstand?

If anyone has any other information about the light that you have found on that site or another, or from contact with the designers, feel free to add it here!

So, what do you guys think of this light? How might it compare to similar lights?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright Flex*

I'm guessing that this will be quite an interesting little light once it hits the market. If the price stays decent and the features pan out, I can see it becoming one very popular light. The overall size however is a little offputting to me. an 18650 in a carrier and a very beefy body make for a fairly large light. Here's hoping for a quality holster.


----------



## Greta (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright Flex*

Threads merged. There really is no valid reason to have two seperate threads.


----------



## Raccoon (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright Flex*

It sounds like you answered your own question about runtime. About an hour at ~1.6 Amp brightness (Cree states 500 lm).

May be possible to ramp it higher with programming or modifying the circuit, as Cree states it can handle 3.0 Amp (1000 lm) but that's likely only possible with active cooling. At 500 lm, the aluminum bulk of the light should be sufficient to draw heat away without need for a cool-off period. In any case, the developer states that a temperature sensor will also act as a safeguard against overheating.

I re-posted design schema earlier on this thread; they are the most current design of the light, posted 5 days ago.

In addition to black, red, green, blue anodizing, the developer also announced a "native" option. This may be a clear anodizing or no anodizing, or perhaps either option.

The stated retail price will be $115 for the Hexbright Flex. Obviously that isn't carved in stone.

You now know as much as anybody else knows until we actually see prototypes and beam shots and the software.

If you want to chat more casually about this, visit #hexbright on irc.freenode.net


----------



## Raccoon (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright Flex*



AardvarkSagus said:


> The overall size however is a little offputting to me. an 18650 in a carrier and a very beefy body make for a fairly large light. Here's hoping for a quality holster.



The Hexbright Flex has a suggested length of 5.25", this is before final designs and milling took place.

In contrast, the Nitecore IFE2 is 5.00", only a quarter inch shorter. About |...| much.


----------



## Greta (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright Flex*



Raccoon said:


> About |...| much.


 
Hehehe... that's just funny...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright Flex*



Raccoon said:


> The Hexbright Flex has a suggested length of 5.25", this is before final designs and milling took place.
> 
> In contrast, the Nitecore IFE2 is 5.00", only a quarter inch shorter. About |...| much.


 Must have missed that part. That would be fine, it just struck me as bigger.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright Flex*



Greta said:


> Threads merged. There really is no valid reason to have two seperate threads.


 
I apologize if I cluttered the forum unnecessarily. I wanted a different sort of discussion than was happening in this thread but I didn't want to derail this conversation.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright Flex*



Raccoon said:


> About |...| much.


 
I'm using a smartphone so I can zoom out and make that distance look trivial.


----------



## Raccoon (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright Flex*

_That's what she said..._

edit: btw, for anyone interested in new reading, lots of blogs have picked up on the hexbright today.

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/07/creating-a-hackable-flashlight.html
http://www.ifixit.com/blog/blog/2011/07/13/hexbright-flex-programmable-flashlight/
http://news.discovery.com/tech/open-source-flashlight-usb-110713.html
http://twitter.com/#!/search/hexbright
older: http://deviceguru.com/worlds-first-open-source-flashlight/

newer still:
http://www.gadgetsandgizmos.org/hexbright-flashlight-impresses-mythbusters-legend/


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright Flex*



Raccoon said:


> _That's what she said..._
> 
> edit: btw, for anyone interested in new reading, lots of blogs have picked up on the hexbright today.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for those links. Something in the first one made me wonder: does it look light this light might be able to be directly controlled by a computer? Like, instead of setting up a UI for the light, make a program that can control it directly while it its plugged in to the usb?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright Flex*

Also, we know the Prime runs on 2xCR123. Do we know if the Flex will take 2xCR123 also, or if it can only do an 18650?


----------



## whosdadog (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright Flex*



Bigmac_79 said:


> Also, we know the Prime runs on 2xCR123. Do we know if the Flex will take 2xCR123 also, or if it can only do an 18650?


 
As I understand it from reading the info page, the two lights use the same driver circuitry and microprocessor, only the FLEX has a usb port attached and a charging circuit for the 18650. If you changed the code to expect 6 volts, rather than 4, I think it would take the 2 CR123s just fine.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Info on Shipping Costs and New ETA to Ship*



Raccoon said:


> Seems the forum database is a little rocky today. Second time I had to repost this.


 

Raccoon:
I got the email updates for this thread and saw your previous posts. I think your posts have been deleted because they seem to advertise the light, and the mods have been very strict on enforcing the no advertising policy against this particular light.

If this post gets deleted as well, you might have to remove any reference to buying the light (or paying for shipping).


----------



## Empath (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright*



Greta said:


> I have re-opened this thread *for the discussion of the flashlight*. The merits (or lack thereof) of the method used to fund this project (Kickstarter) are not up for discussion here on CPF and it should be noted that CPF does not support or condone what amounts to fundraising and/or pre-pay programs such as this. Should this project go awry and/or problems arise, CPF will not play mediator or be liable for any transactions that may or may not take place between the parties involved in the project.
> 
> Any subsequent threads started on this topic will be merged with this one.


 


jhc37013 said:


> _*Contents removed by Greta..._
> __
> _Please address questions of this type on the Kickstarter website blog. I will reiterate what I posted in my post directly above this one..._
> __
> *"for the discussion of the flashlight"*


 
As indicated by Greta's above quotes, this thread is for the *discussion of the flashlight*. Please take any questions or comments about the commerce, ordering or shipping of the product to the kickstarter website blog.


----------



## Raccoon (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright*

Ok. I was under the impression that the *merits of Kickstarter* were not up for discussion or debate. I was not aware until now that any mere mention or breath that would acknowledge its existence was being censored.

I am sorry, Greta.

I was only trying to inform people that they might have to [do stuff] before that [time of not being able to do stuff] came to pass, since [things that once were] have been changed to [things that are something else]. In any event, that time has now passed, and we'll have to wait until [time in future] before we can start posting beam shots and reviews.

[my name]


----------



## Yapo (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright*

So would it be wrong to assume the stated outputs are just theoretical/calculated numbers at the emitter and not out the front lumens?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright*



Yapo said:


> So would it be wrong to assume the stated outputs are just theoretical/calculated numbers at the emitter and not out the front lumens?


 
No, I don't think that would be wrong. By my understanding, the actual lights have not been built (except possibly some prototype models) so they can't have been tested for actual OTF lumens. If you do the math, they say that the Flex will send a max of 1.6 A through the XM-L T6, and according to the Cree specs (http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampXM-L.pdf) that looks to be a little over 500 lumens from the emitter. (someone can correct me if I make a mistake here)


----------



## surfsmurf (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright Flex*

If the go with a Atmel microprocessor, which it sounds like, I will be very very happy  It is a very nice design, a free C/C++ compiler is available and tons of examples are available.



Overclocker said:


> 1) i've always wanted usb charging capability. even better if cradle charged
> 
> 2) implement zebralight-style UI i.e. direct or almost direct access to low med or hi, from off
> 
> ...



2 & 3) Both these are easy to implement, if the stock firmware doesn't have it it will probaby be added fast by someone.

4) If they just connect the battery to a voltage sensing port on the uC this is easy.

7) Also easy to do.



Bigmac_79 said:


> Thanks for those links. Something in the first one made me wonder: does it look light this light might be able to be directly controlled by a computer? Like, instead of setting up a UI for the light, make a program that can control it directly while it its plugged in to the usb?



Again assuming that they use a Atmel uC this is easy to to as well.


----------



## ratsbew (Aug 21, 2011)

*Hexbright FLEX update*

It looks like the HexBright 500 lumen flashlight got a lot bigger in size (see picture below). 

Here is an update on the design.  It will now feature "buck-boost" driving for the LED.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Hexbright FLEX update*



ratsbew said:


> It looks like the HexBright 500 lumen flashlight got a lot bigger in size (see picture below).
> 
> Here is an update on the design.  It will now feature "buck-boost" driving for the LED.


 
I was hoping the flex would be a bit smaller than that. I guess with the extra features, it makes sense that it's significantly larger than the prime.


----------



## Chrontius (Nov 14, 2011)

Greta said:


> I'm curious what will happen to the pledged funds should the goal not be met and the project doesn't go forward? Will pledgers get their money back? I'm sorry folks... but I cannot condone this... not with all of the information out there regarding pre-paids gone bad. This is creative, I'll admit... but it just doesn't set right with me. Of course you are all free to do as you wish on your own but I cannot let CPF support this.
> 
> Thread closed.



It's 5:11 am and I just finished reading this whole thread. If the funding goal isn't met, nobody's cards are ever charged. 

Also, as it's 5:17 by now, please take this with about a mole of salt, but I'm annoyed that the constantly-closed threads here helped me miss out on what should be considered serious industry news - I'd have loved to back this project, but I found about out it last week, and now I'm unhappy. I'm also losing my grasp of language at this point.


----------



## Empath (Nov 14, 2011)

Chrontius, the thread wasn't closed long enough to have any effect on your ability to participate. Your complaint of "constantly-closed threads" has nothing to do with this thread. If you do have a concern regarding that, take it to PM, email or the Underground.

Racoon, as did many of your comments in this thread, it got removed by a moderator for being in violation of the directives concerning this thread.

There's been too many violations from you. When your posting privileges are restored in a month, please be mindful of our rules and directives.


----------



## Cataract (Nov 14, 2011)

It's unfortunate this project did not come through... it was a great idea.


----------



## MikeAusC (Nov 14, 2011)

I could never understand why this was described as an OPEN SOURCE Flashlight.

LED - no options, commercial device
Optics - no options, one manufacturer
Housing - no options, one manufacturer
Switch - no options, one manufacturer
Driver - no options, one manufacturer, not available as separate item.
Driver software - customisable by user, but only those comfortable programming in C.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Nov 14, 2011)

Cataract said:


> It's unfortunate this project did not come through... it was a great idea.



Actually, the project_ is currently coming through_. I won't post a link because I'm not sure it's safe, but a resourceful CPFer can, with or without Google, find the hexbright website without too much trouble, and thus see the current project status.

I've been sort of keeping up with it, and I guess the most recent news is that they have the circuit boards and are beginning putting them together. Last I saw, they had chosen a reflector (instead of a lens) and I really like the beam profile they showed on the update video, should be an good balance of spot and spill. Also, I think they made the decision to go ahead and include an accelerometer already installed in the light (a lot of people talked about adding their own). For those that may not know, that's the piece in an iPod or smart phone that senses when the device is tilted. That should be a great addition and add a lot of potential function to this light.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Nov 14, 2011)

MikeAusC said:


> I could never understand why this was described as an OPEN SOURCE Flashlight.
> 
> LED - no options, commercial device
> Optics - no options, one manufacturer
> ...



"Open source" doesn't necessarily mean that there are other options, only that it is made possible for other options to be added. To be truly open source, Hexbright will have to make the schematics and programming public, and make no attempt for people to produce any add-ons/modifications they want. For example, while they may not offer different optics options, they can leave the optics unglued so it is possible for another manufacturer (or an individual) to make a different option for the optics. While they offer no other switches, they can publicize the design for the switch so someone can easily modify it or make something similar but better/different.

To compare, Linux is an open source operating system. They can call themselves open source because the "source" is "open", anyone can look at the code and is free to modify it however they like. They are not responsible for making sure that people do modify it so that other options are available, but only for making it possible. 

We'll truly see if this light is "open source" after they have the product completed. Then, if they release all the schematics and programming code (and preferably don't glue everything together), it is open source. If not, it is not open source. If they open source it, then it will be up to other manufacturers or modders to do with it what they will.

Does that make sense?


----------



## MikeAusC (Nov 15, 2011)

Bigmac_79 said:


> "Open source" doesn't necessarily mean that there are other options, only that it is made possible for other options to be added. . . . .



Then ANY light which isn't welded shut is "open-source" as verified by cpf actions here. 

In that case the Hexlight is no different to 99% of lights out there, so I consider promoting the Hexlight having open-source as a major differentiating feature is misleading advertising


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Nov 15, 2011)

True, there are other lights that allow themselves to be modded. I think that what will set the Hexbright apart is that they are making the schematics and program code available.



Hexbright update #26 said:


> ...We plan to release sample code and a full circuit diagram upon the completion of Revision V0.3....



I agree that making the programming open source won't be a huge help to people who aren't comfortable with computer programming, but for those of us that, are, it will be a lot of fun. You can judge for yourself if open source schematics and programming are exciting to you. Even if that's not exciting for you, I don't think that many other companies are doing that, so I would hesitate to accuse Hexbright of misleading people.


----------



## MikeAusC (Nov 15, 2011)

It would have cost no more to build this light using a chip running PICAXE - then the number pf people who could program it in BASIC would have increased a thousand-fold. 

The modern PICAXE chips are fast enough and capable enough that they could do evrything needed in a light - PWM, Battery voltage sensing, temperature sensing etc.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 15, 2011)

Whatever method they end up using, I am really looking forward to having an excuse to learn how to program circuitry. If it hits soon and I can figure it out, maybe I'll use it as an excuse to pick up an Arduino and learn even more.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Nov 15, 2011)

MikeAusC said:


> It would have cost no more to build this light using a chip running PICAXE - then the number pf people who could program it in BASIC would have increased a thousand-fold.
> 
> The modern PICAXE chips are fast enough and capable enough that they could do evrything needed in a light - PWM, Battery voltage sensing, temperature sensing etc.



I'll have to learn the language either way, so it makes no difference to me .

But seriously, if you believe that would make the light more attractive to more people, I'm sure the developers would be open to your idea (for future lights, this one is probably too far along for a change like that to happen now).

If you're not a backer, I don't think you can comment on their kickstarter page, but I'm sure you could find an email address to send a suggestion to. They've been very responsive to suggestions, and the accelerometer is included on this model because a ton of people said they wanted one in there.


----------



## surfsmurf (Nov 16, 2011)

"open source" and "moddable" is not the same thing and should not be confused. Open source means that all source code/schematics/plans are released with an appropriate licence allowing others to create their own, nothing more and nothing less.



MikeAusC said:


> Then ANY light which isn't welded shut is "open-source" as verified by cpf actions here.
> 
> In that case the Hexlight is no different to 99% of lights out there, so I consider promoting the Hexlight having open-source as a major differentiating feature is misleading advertising


----------



## surfsmurf (Nov 16, 2011)

Lady Ada has a nice comparison here: http://www.ladyada.net/library/picvsavr.html

Personally I much prefer AVR chips due to the GCC support which allows me to compile code on all platforms, including Mac.



MikeAusC said:


> It would have cost no more to build this light using a chip running PICAXE - then the number pf people who could program it in BASIC would have increased a thousand-fold.
> 
> The modern PICAXE chips are fast enough and capable enough that they could do evrything needed in a light - PWM, Battery voltage sensing, temperature sensing etc.


----------



## Azlum (Dec 6, 2011)

*Have you guys seen this light? (Hexbright)*

My first post here! 

I stumbled upon this Hexbright light about a week ago, which got me interested in lights, led me to this website(via google for "cree xm-l") and you jerks already cost me a bunch of money! LOL. I have already received a ZL SC600 and I have an ET M3C4 single XM-L coming tomorrow :devil:

Anyway, I was curious if anyone had seen the light:

http://www.ifixit.com/Tools/Hexbright-LED-Flashlight/IF145-137

It looks/sounds like it will be pretty cool IMO.

Thoughts?

EDITED: Whoops didn't see the thread. Thanks for moving it!

Post Merged into the existing Hexbright Thread - Norm


----------



## electromage (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm excited about this! It sounds like it's getting a couple new features that I didn't know about when I signed up. The tailcap LED sounds like it will be fun to play with, as well as the accelerometer. One could use this as an alarm of sorts, perhaps setting off a strobe if it's disturbed. 

Also, I don't know if Christian is still monitoring this thread, but I'm interested in what the temperature sensor will be capable of. For instance, is it a feature built in to the driver, or is it tied to the uC like everything else? Could it be used to activate the light when the ambient temperature hits a pre-set threshold?

Have you given any thought to adding wireless capability (or even a header so it can be added by the user), i.e. for copying a program from one light to another, synchronising a strobe pattern between lights, or controlling multiple lights from one?

One other thing I'd like to see is a clear/natural anodizing option. Sorry, my brain is vomiting ideas...


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Dec 6, 2011)

Electromage, are you a backer for the light (did you pledge money at the beginning)? If you are, you can get on the k*ckstarter website and post the questions there, and they've been good at answering peoples' questions posted there. If you're not a backer, PM me and I can post the questions for you.

Also, I could be wrong now, but last I checked they _will_ be offering the light with a clear annodizing option, so you can get a silver-colored one.

I too am pretty excited about the accelerometer, that should be a blast to program and play with.


----------



## tensleep (Dec 7, 2011)

I just read about this flashlight - one of my coworkers wants a decent small flashlight for Christmas, so in the process of researching my options, I came across this flashlight and then this forum. I hope that I can get in on the initial production run for myself. I suppose I will order something else for my coworker.

Great Forum!

As an industrial electrican/maintenance supervisor, I really appreciate the design work and testing that is going into this light - the geek factor is over the top.


----------



## electromage (Dec 7, 2011)

tensleep said:


> I just read about this flashlight - one of my coworkers wants a decent small flashlight for Christmas, so in the process of researching my options, I came across this flashlight and then this forum. I hope that I can get in on the initial production run for myself. I suppose I will order something else for my coworker.
> 
> Great Forum!
> 
> As an industrial electrican/maintenance supervisor, I really appreciate the design work and testing that is going into this light - the geek factor is over the top.



I'm pretty sure there's no way we'll have these by Christmas. There are tons of decent small lights though, just keep reading!


----------



## ratsbew (Jan 24, 2012)

Update video:


----------



## egrep (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

This sure has me shaking my head and giving more credit to the Hexbright effort, for what it is...

The VariLight LED Flashlight on Kickstarter


----------



## Cataract (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

egrep: I still have goose bumps over those videos... 

Anyone on here got a Hexbright yet? I'd like to hear some CPF feedback... whenever possible... sometime in the future... I can't even fathom the idea that not a single CPFer has an Hexbright yet...


----------



## tobrien (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*



Cataract said:


> egrep: I still have goose bumps over those videos...
> 
> Anyone on here got a Hexbright yet? I'd like to hear some CPF feedback... whenever possible... sometime in the future... I can't even fathom the idea that not a single CPFer has an Hexbright yet...


I'd bet my membership and a million dollars no one has a Hexbright yet unless the creator is on this forum. :/

you can't rush art!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*



Cataract said:


> egrep: I still have goose bumps over those videos...
> 
> Anyone on here got a Hexbright yet? I'd like to hear some CPF feedback... whenever possible... sometime in the future... I can't even fathom the idea that not a single CPFer has an Hexbright yet...



Nope, they aren't done being developed yet. I'll be doing a review as soon as I get mine :thumbsup:.


----------



## Helmut.G (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*



Bigmac_79 said:


> Nope, they aren't done being developed yet. I'll be doing a review as soon as I get mine :thumbsup:.


Looking forward to that!
If they really make them completely programmable with my own code, I'll most definitely get one unless the quality is extremely bad.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Feb 20, 2012)

MikeAusC said:


> Then ANY light which isn't welded shut is "open-source" as verified by cpf actions here.
> 
> In that case the Hexlight is no different to 99% of lights out there, so I consider promoting the Hexlight having open-source as a major differentiating feature is misleading advertising



I think all the junk going on with the Surefire patent lawsuits is revealing what will probably turn out to be the most significant aspect of an open source flashlight: you can take the design concepts and improve on them without fear of litigation.

Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse brevity and typos.


----------



## ama230 (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with these patent wars going on. They kill real innovation and the ones who make the real milestones in life had to hide in the shadows before of youtube and crowd funding. I love that 3-d printing is around the corner and products like the hexbright. 

Im glad I ordered two as I just wanted a usb rechargeable XM-L light that had a nice form factor, any of the extra features are an added bonus. 

I would like to start my own kick starter project to get a usb lantern that would be shaped like a light bulb. It would charge 4aa's itself but by charging with an external 10w mono panel you could charge in an 3-4hours. It would cost $100 total at the start and in production go down to $50. 10watt mono panel and usb light bulb in the kit with eneloop batteries(coloed ones for sorting and charing). Have nice features like 1A USB out and an XM-L emitter warm with dimming.

Enough getting side tracked, comments and further ideas are astounding with this light. Can't wait to get mine as its getting gitd paint and a bigger 18650(3000mah+)

The varilight looks good but an officer will always choose his fist or a baton as a heavy flashlight is not that big of a deal. This is going to have a nice firm grip and I hope they also come out with a cone or diffuser so you could use it as a lantern as well.

This light is going to be solar charged just like my m7r and will look forward in not buying batteries. Energizer and duracell can just get another job!

I hope someone on here gets a review on here soon but I think the lights are looking to be done in june. Kickstarter and indie gogo are great sites and if someone could list some more open source or crowd funding websites or blogs, please list them if you can.

Interesting thread!!!!lovecpf


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Mar 6, 2012)

We've got a new update on the Hexbright. It looks like they have a working (with limited funcitonality) prototype, and they've also put up a wiki page: http://www.hexbright.com/dokuwiki/doku.php. There's a link on the wiki page about open source licensing, but so far that part hasn't been filled in. Hopefully they'll get that license info up soon and we'll know exactly what they mean when they say the light is going to be "open source".


----------



## citlee (Sep 11, 2012)

More news on the HexBright front: the wiki page formerly at http://www.hexbright.com/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=mech (where updates were previously posted) seems to have disappeared, and hexbright.com is redirecting to hexbright.myshopify.com. If you missed out on the Kickstarter project, then now you have a chance to pre-order one (rather than fund development of it). For backers like myself, this is great news - the estimated date for preorders on this site is December, hopefully this means that we'll be getting our torches this side of 2013! One of the updates mentioned that the bodies are being made whilst the final version of the electronics are being completed, and they've had decent sized batches of batteries and assemblies come in already.

As the wiki seems to be gone, here are the latest updates from it (warning: American dates):


> 8/4/2012
> We are replacing the CREE XM-L bin T6 with bin U2. This means more efficient lights. Notice for the same watts (same heat generation) we have a bump in lumens for the U2.
> 
> 7/27/2012
> ...


(pictures missing I'm afraid)

Previous entries include things like leaving a prototype turned on and underwater in a hot tub for two days to prove the seals were good (they were), and sticking it in a freezer (didn't phase it either).

Their YouTube channel is at http://www.youtube.com/user/TheHexbright/ which includes the video updates, as well as some other random tests. I believe there was mention of what exactly is going to be open sourced, and from memory the answer is "everything" - CAD files, AVR code, the works - but I could be wrong, as I can't remember if this was in the Kickstarter update blog, a video, or the seemingly defunct wiki.

*TL;DR: if you missed the Kickstarter you can still preorder one of these for $99 USD at hexbright.com for shipping this year. And it looks like it's now a real physical thing!*

I can't wait to get my hands on it, it will have been around 18 months from funding to product by the time it arrives!


----------



## Noctilucent (Sep 12, 2012)

Just a quick heads-up, practically all information on the HexBright Flex from the KickStarter project beginning through to the recent change can also be found at: http://hbfdc.go.to/

As far as the 'open source' bit goes; it should all be open sourced, but Christian was still pondering what licenses to use for some bits. E.g. the design of the HexBright body (the outer shell, really) is uniquely their IP. So while the design specs may be open sourced, it doesn't mean any manufacturer can start pumping out HexBright Flex bodies that are a copy of that design.
I'm sure more information on all that will become available at HexBright website soon.


----------



## msim (Sep 12, 2012)

Very excited about this! In the comments on the Kickstarter page he said he hopes to ship to backers in November and preorders in December. Also anyone who backed a Hexbright Prime will likely get upgraded to a Flex for an optional donation.


----------



## citlee (Sep 12, 2012)

Noctilucent said:


> Just a quick heads-up, practically all information on the HexBright Flex from the KickStarter project beginning through to the recent change can also be found at: http://hbfdc.go.to/



That is very handy to know, I had no idea that site existed, thanks!


----------



## citlee (Sep 12, 2012)

msim said:


> Very excited about this! In the comments on the Kickstarter page he said he hopes to ship to backers in November and preorders in December. Also anyone who backed a Hexbright Prime will likely get upgraded to a Flex for an optional donation.



Oh cool, thanks, I completely failed to look at the Comments section there, didn't even notice it. I've only been checking the (ex?) wiki and the updates and occasionally the Youtube channel.


----------



## narvarr (Sep 13, 2012)

Wish I had seen this thread before I ordered a Nextorch Mytorch. I'm still interested in the open source portion though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tobrien (Sep 13, 2012)

citlee said:


> That is very handy to know, I had no idea that site existed, thanks!



ditto!


----------



## citlee (Sep 15, 2012)

tobrien said:


> ditto!



There's also an IRC channel, #hexbright on irc.freenode.net for discussion, and a bot with a combined feed from many sources


----------



## Sharkin (Oct 1, 2012)

Myself and a friend are backers for the Hexbrights. The open source programming is quite appealing. I must say even though it's been over a year in the making it's been educational for me. 

Are there any other backers on here?


----------



## xamindar (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm a backer as well. Really excited to see this light is almost ready to ship.


----------



## dhiltonp (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been polling the project itermittently ever since july or august of last year (2011)... I just did a check today and saw that pre-orders were available. I ordered one, and I really hope I still get categorized with the October 20th deadline that was posted for December deliveries.

Anyway, here is a rough description of a program I hope to write for the flashlight:



short click - turn on low light
click within .5? seconds (aka double click), enter the sleep timer mode
no click within .5? seconds, ramp up to last used power level

long click - enter power level set
after .25-.5 seconds start to ramp up and down power level. Release to select current power level. Light remains on.
Enter SOS mode if button is not released after 3 ramp ups and down? I've never had to worry about an SOS mode, but... you never know.


sleep timer mode
second click was long, turn off sleep timer, turn off light.
second click was short, set sleep timer
(red led on) clicks before 1.5? seconds of no input set the number of hours
(green led on) clicks after 1.5? seconds of no input sets the number of 1/4 hour increments.
Light turns off*


no clicks during red/green (3 seconds of time set), load last timer settings,
light turns off*




* Light should be able to be used while the sleep timer is still running. When the time is up, the light will ramp up over... 10 minutes? If the light is already on, perhaps the light should flick on and off. In either case, turning off the light will disable the sleep timer.

Rear leds show time. When the light is on, approximate time remaining at this power level is displayed. When light is off, leds show sleep timer countdown (if sleep timer is on). Time display works like this: red led blinks number of hours, green led blinks number of 1/4 hours, pause, repeat. The rear leds probably don't drain the power much, but if they do, increasing the length of time between pauses or decreasing the pulses is an option.

Getting a good estimate of time remaining at a particular power level will likely be fairly tricky. The flashlight can easily track a sum of how much power has been spent based on how long each of its lights have been on, and at what power level. Calibration will likely be required, and using temperature data would improve accuracy but be pretty tricky to integrate well...

Speaking of temperature data, turning down the power if the flashlight gets too hot is something to consider - But sometimes, you really, really want that extra light regardless of how much it's going to effect your battery life. I'm not sure on this.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Oct 30, 2012)

I was in on the early kickstarter backing. Still waiting like the rest, but it looks like I might actually see my two lights by christmastime! I'm getting excited to try it out.


----------



## Drewcof (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm #6 on the demo light "sneak peek" list and am waiting anxiously for my 36-48 hour turn with the light, although apparently full production if under way.

Thanks for reopening this thread for discussion of the actual light itself, from the 3 previewers that have gotten a turn with the light have said the following:



> *From #1**
> CONSTRUCTION *
> Wow! The light was in my hands about 5 seconds until I realized, "yup, it was worth the wait." Very well built (like a futuristic tank,) comfortable and painfully bright. I really like Christian's 4-start thread idea, that works out well. The assembly is tight and clean throughout. The positive battery spacer is a nice way to relieve stress on both the USB connector and positive battery terminal, and gives me that reassuring feeling that I'll never have to worry about either breaking. One thing I did find you have to be careful of is that if you disassemble those components, when putting the battery spacer back in, it's easy to shave off a little curl of plastic from the spacer on the sharp edge of the USB connector. Which then can get stuck in the connector. So watch out for that. The one negative thing I do have to say about this light is that it's big. A monster, by today's standards. This ain't no EDC light. On the other hand, it wouldn't be as comfortable to hold if it were smaller. And speaking of comfortable, the rear button is great. Feels nice to the touch, with a nice "actuation" feel as well. The matte finish on the body adds to the comfort factor. Oh wait, one more negative... the lanyard holes are really tiny. But putting a lanyard on this beast would be like putting a lanyard on a motorcycle so it's a moot point.
> 
> ...



Note after #3 the light had to be replaced, apparently a *7th Generation (Pre-Production)* model was sent as the demo and got caught up in the Thanksgiving week mail slow down. The demo replacement was culled from the actual (*8th Generation*) mass production run.


----------



## jchoo (Dec 6, 2012)

I was an early backer on Kickstarter. I received my Hexbright Flex today, 12/6/2012. Now to develop a hybrid UI - something between a Novatac and Nitecore D10.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm not seeing a high CRI option.


----------



## netprince (Dec 7, 2012)

This light should be super easy to swap the LED, its just a 20mm star screwed down IIRC. 

jchoo, did you receive any kind of shipping notification?


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes, I was looking over the site, and it had detailed instructions on how to remove the emitter board. However, I do wonder about the overall durability of the light because the internals look quite delicate.


----------



## jchoo (Dec 10, 2012)

No shipping notification, just a surprise in the mailbox. This thing is a tank!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xamindar (Dec 11, 2012)

jchoo said:


> No shipping notification, just a surprise in the mailbox. This thing is a tank!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2



How was it shipped? Just us mail?
I'm excited to get mine.


----------



## dhiltonp (Dec 12, 2012)

Are you going to post pictures or a review or anything?


----------



## jchoo (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm still learning how to work with the arduino

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhiltonp (Dec 12, 2012)

Ah, ok. Good luck .


----------



## dhiltonp (Dec 12, 2012)

Much to my surprise, I've just received mine, too!

I can't give comparisons to other nice flashlights, as this is my first. But it feels very nice. And I'm going to try programming it.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 12, 2012)

dhiltonp said:


> Much to my surprise, I've just received mine, too!
> 
> I can't give comparisons to other nice flashlights, as this is my first. But it feels very nice. And I'm going to try programming it.


congrats man!

i hope mine is soon to come


----------



## Lightwise (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

From the email from Kickstarter I got today (12/15/2012) Christian now has all the single unit orders in the mail to those of us who purchased only one black Hexbright Flex. The orders for multiple black units are next and them the color units ship next, followed by the international units. My single black unit should be in the mail (he didn't say if it's FedEX, UPS, etc) so I'll have one more present under the Christmas tree. We should see a large number of reviews hitting here next week. Our wait is almost over. :twothumbs


----------



## dhiltonp (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

Mine arrived via USPS first class mail.

I hope you get it on Monday. It's awesome.


----------



## dhiltonp (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

By the way, I've had a good amount of success programming it, and my code is here: https://github.com/dhiltonp/hexbright

I've not done much with the accelerometer, but everything else is working pretty well. It stabilizes light output at 120* fahrenheit, and for fun it also blinks the current temperature through the rear leds. (1 red, 1 green, 4 red) = 114*.

I'll probably finish writing the timer code before doing much with the accelerometer; it has a lot of features I'll have to figure out from the data sheet (http://www.freescale.com/files/sensors/doc/data_sheet/MMA7660FC.pdf).


----------



## tobrien (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

i just got mine and out of the box the beam has a huge X in it. anyone else have this? i'm charging it now to see if that changes anything, but the beam is pretty bad atm


----------



## jchoo (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah the optic had a bad donut up close

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tobrien (Dec 17, 2012)

jchoo said:


> Yeah the optic had a bad donut up close
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2



mine is even at a distance though


----------



## netprince (Dec 17, 2012)

Someone should post some pictures, hint hint...

tobrien: does your lens look seated correctly? It should be pretty easy to see if I understand correctly. I ordered one of the colors, so mine hasn't shipped yet...


----------



## dhiltonp (Dec 18, 2012)

I've made a pretty good library for writing programs with the hexbright:

 https://github.com/dhiltonp/hexbright

I think the readme is pretty self-explanatory, but I'd love some feedback.


----------



## scootle (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

Hi all, long time lurker here on CPF, first time poster. 



tobrien said:


> i just got mine and out of the box the beam has a huge X in it. anyone else have this? i'm charging it now to see if that changes anything, but the beam is pretty bad atm



I will post more observations once I have a chance to test mine more thoroughly, but yes, I too noticed the big "clover" artifact in the beam (TIR lens)... as well as some color fringing/spot in the center. Here is a support thread on the topic here:

http://community.hexbright.com/Answers/View/62/"Clover"+artifact+in+beam+pattern

Quick snapshot I took of the beam artifact is here if the above doesn't work: http://imgur.com/dZX6I

Note the beam is in "low" mode for clarity... and you can just make out the PWM effect on my phone camera if you notice the "lines" in the image. Some of my shots were pretty bad due to the PWM until the camera could stabilize and compensate for it... yay for technology!

Build quality otherwise is very very solid from what I can tell (I'm more of a mechanically-inclined engineer)... and the beam power listed at 500 lumens is probably no joke... it is far brighter than any of my other lamps (Fenix P2D and LD10, Surefire E2E and 6P, Streamlight TLR weapon lights). It is a bit large for EDC, but that is a side-effect of the design... it's more of a programming/concept development device than something I'd advocate for EDC, imho.

*edit*: added a quick size comparison here: http://imgur.com/Aov7h (sorry was in a rush so camphone only)
Top to bottom:
Stanley "Max Steel" 25' tape measure 
HexBright Flex (500 lumens) 1x18650 Li-Ion
Mini MagLite (10 lumens?) 2xAA (incandescent)
Surefire 6P LED (120 lumens) 2xCR123
Surefire E2E (60 lumens) 2xCR123 (incandescent)
Fenix LD10 (100 lumens) 1xAA <<-- EDC light
Fenix P2D (180 lumens) 1xCR123
Emerson "Mini" CQC-7 (Toothpick)

Hope that is a little helpful.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*



scootle said:


> Hi all, long time lurker here on CPF, first time poster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thata's _exactly_ what I see in my beam 

thanks for the picture bud!


----------



## dhiltonp (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

I got a second light, and here are my observations about the beam pattern. 

I go over the clover pattern, diffusion distance, and having an irregular beam pattern.


----------



## Lightwise (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

dhiltonp,
I have not seen the pattern you noted here but I went outside and took a few real world pictures with several lights that I have. I used a Nikon D700 at ISO 1,000 F 3.5 and 1 sec. The lens was set at 24mm. These are all in the default JPEC format from the camera with auto white balance for color control so I can't say the color is super true, and as I'm a little color blind I'm not a good judge anyway. I'll get a distance measure tomorrow in the daylight, but it's around 75 feet I would think. 

The first picture here is a UniqueFire L2 which is a low cost DealExtreme light with a R5 module on high.






The second photo is a SureFire C2 with a Malkoff M61 module in it. It has been modified for an 18650 battery and that is what I used for the beam shot





The last photo is the HexBright Flex on High





You can see that each light is unique, some better flood and some better spot. But the HexBright is clearly a very bright light. The Malkoff is very color corrected to me (remember I'm a little color blind) the other lights are more blue. But I'm very pleased with the Flex and it's real world ability to light up the night. My only negative is that it's bigger than the other lights I have, but that is off-set by years of changing it via the programming interface. Now all I need is for you software types to come up with some cool software!

Louis


----------



## commo (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

lightwise,

I'm colorblind too and the Malkoff looks correct to me as well. hexbright looks blue to me


----------



## Lightwise (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*



commo said:


> lightwise,
> 
> I'm colorblind too and the Malkoff looks correct to me as well. hexbright looks blue to me



Commo,
Maybe tonight I can get out and add a beam shot from another XML light so you can see two XML lights compared. We have rain coming in so that might not happen. I'm very happy with the light output of the Flex and the beam pattern. The test I want to make will show this, but I think it's the brightest light I own.

Lightwise


----------



## scootle (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*



commo said:


> I'm colorblind too and the Malkoff looks correct to me as well. hexbright looks blue to me



I haven't had a chance to take photos outside myself, but Louis' (Lightwise) photos are spot-on (no pun intended). The color rendition on the HexBright veers towards the "cool" blue side more than the warm. Due to what appear to be some irregularities with the production TIR lens, there are blue/purple fringes in the "hotspot" as well that may not be desirable for some users. There is some discussion that overall closure of the gap from LED to lens might be partially to blame for some issues, but I'm not convinced the color-fringing is in that category.

Other users may want to chime-in if they are observing similar results with their "production" HexBright units.

I will add, re-programming with at least the "hexbright4" code from github is far more interesting than the hexbright_factory code!


----------



## Lightwise (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

scootle,
I tried out the Hexbright4 code and it is more interesting, but not as useful for everyday as the factory code. I really like having the dazzle mode installed. What I really wish for is a Factory code with the dazzle mode replacing the blink mode. So I would have the low, med, high and with a push and hold the dazzle mode would turn on just like the blink mode does in the factory code. I tried to move the code for the dazzle mode to the Factory program, but I really didn't know what I'm doing and got lots of error statement after doing it. 
I wish there was a good reference document showing you what lines of code you can change to give more/or less light output to the three modes and how to make the blink mode into the dazzle mode. I'm not a programmer so that would really be useful. Sure like being able to change the lights functions, very cool.


----------



## toastyfever (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*



Lightwise said:


> scootle,
> I tried out the Hexbright4 code and it is more interesting, but not as useful for everyday as the factory code. I really like having the dazzle mode installed. What I really wish for is a Factory code with the dazzle mode replacing the blink mode. So I would have the low, med, high and with a push and hold the dazzle mode would turn on just like the blink mode does in the factory code. I tried to move the code for the dazzle mode to the Factory program, but I really didn't know what I'm doing and got lots of error statement after doing it.
> I wish there was a good reference document showing you what lines of code you can change to give more/or less light output to the three modes and how to make the blink mode into the dazzle mode. I'm not a programmer so that would really be useful. Sure like being able to change the lights functions, very cool.



Lightwise, try this code

```
/* 

  Factory firmware for HexBright FLEX 
  v2.4  Dec 6, 2012
  
*/

#include <math.h>
#include <Wire.h>

// Settings
#define OVERTEMP                340
// Pin assignments
#define DPIN_RLED_SW            2
#define DPIN_GLED               5
#define DPIN_PWR                8
#define DPIN_DRV_MODE           9
#define DPIN_DRV_EN             10
#define APIN_TEMP               0
#define APIN_CHARGE             3
// Modes
#define MODE_OFF                0
#define MODE_LOW                1
#define MODE_MED                2
#define MODE_HIGH               3
#define MODE_DAZZLE             4
#define MODE_DAZZLE_PREVIEW     5

// State
byte mode = 0;
unsigned long btnTime = 0;
boolean btnDown = false;


void setup()
{
  // We just powered on!  That means either we got plugged 
  // into USB, or the user is pressing the power button.
  pinMode(DPIN_PWR,      INPUT);
  digitalWrite(DPIN_PWR, LOW);

  // Initialize GPIO
  pinMode(DPIN_RLED_SW,  INPUT);
  pinMode(DPIN_GLED,     OUTPUT);
  pinMode(DPIN_DRV_MODE, OUTPUT);
  pinMode(DPIN_DRV_EN,   OUTPUT);
  digitalWrite(DPIN_DRV_MODE, LOW);
  digitalWrite(DPIN_DRV_EN,   LOW);
  
  // Initialize serial busses
  Serial.begin(9600);
  Wire.begin();
  
  btnTime = millis();
  btnDown = digitalRead(DPIN_RLED_SW);
  mode = MODE_OFF;

  Serial.println("Powered up!");
}

void loop()
{
  static unsigned long lastTempTime;
  unsigned long time = millis();
  
  // Check the state of the charge controller
  int chargeState = analogRead(APIN_CHARGE);
  if (chargeState < 128)  // Low - charging
  {
    digitalWrite(DPIN_GLED, (time&0x0100)?LOW:HIGH);
  }
  else if (chargeState > 768) // High - charged
  {
    digitalWrite(DPIN_GLED, HIGH);
  }
  else // Hi-Z - shutdown
  {
    digitalWrite(DPIN_GLED, LOW);    
  }
  
  // Check the temperature sensor
  if (time-lastTempTime > 1000)
  {
    lastTempTime = time;
    int temperature = analogRead(APIN_TEMP);
    Serial.print("Temp: ");
    Serial.println(temperature);
    if (temperature > OVERTEMP && mode != MODE_OFF)
    {
      Serial.println("Overheating!");

      for (int i = 0; i < 6; i++)
      {
        digitalWrite(DPIN_DRV_MODE, LOW);
        delay(100);
        digitalWrite(DPIN_DRV_MODE, HIGH);
        delay(100);
      }
      digitalWrite(DPIN_DRV_MODE, LOW);

      mode = MODE_LOW;
    }
  }

  // Do whatever this mode does
  switch (mode)
  {
  case MODE_DAZZLE:
  case MODE_DAZZLE_PREVIEW:
      digitalWrite(DPIN_DRV_EN, random(4)<1);
    break;
  }
  
  // Periodically pull down the button's pin, since
  // in certain hardware revisions it can float.
  pinMode(DPIN_RLED_SW, OUTPUT);
  pinMode(DPIN_RLED_SW, INPUT);
  
  // Check for mode changes
  byte newMode = mode;
  byte newBtnDown = digitalRead(DPIN_RLED_SW);
  switch (mode)
  {
  case MODE_OFF:
    if (btnDown && !newBtnDown && (time-btnTime)>20)
      newMode = MODE_LOW;
    if (btnDown && newBtnDown && (time-btnTime)>500)
      newMode = MODE_DAZZLE_PREVIEW;
    break;
  case MODE_LOW:
    if (btnDown && !newBtnDown && (time-btnTime)>50)
      newMode = MODE_MED;
    break;
  case MODE_MED:
    if (btnDown && !newBtnDown && (time-btnTime)>50)
      newMode = MODE_HIGH;
    break;
  case MODE_HIGH:
    if (btnDown && !newBtnDown && (time-btnTime)>50)
      newMode = MODE_OFF;
    break;
  case MODE_DAZZLE_PREVIEW:
    // This mode exists just to ignore this button release.
    if (btnDown && !newBtnDown)
      newMode = MODE_DAZZLE;
    break;
  case MODE_DAZZLEG:
    if (btnDown && !newBtnDown && (time-btnTime)>50)
      newMode = MODE_OFF;
    break;
  }

  // Do the mode transitions
  if (newMode != mode)
  {
    switch (newMode)
    {
    case MODE_OFF:
      Serial.println("Mode = off");
      pinMode(DPIN_PWR, OUTPUT);
      digitalWrite(DPIN_PWR, LOW);
      digitalWrite(DPIN_DRV_MODE, LOW);
      digitalWrite(DPIN_DRV_EN, LOW);
      break;
    case MODE_LOW:
      Serial.println("Mode = low");
      pinMode(DPIN_PWR, OUTPUT);
      digitalWrite(DPIN_PWR, HIGH);
      digitalWrite(DPIN_DRV_MODE, LOW);
      analogWrite(DPIN_DRV_EN, 64);
      break;
    case MODE_MED:
      Serial.println("Mode = medium");
      pinMode(DPIN_PWR, OUTPUT);
      digitalWrite(DPIN_PWR, HIGH);
      digitalWrite(DPIN_DRV_MODE, LOW);
      analogWrite(DPIN_DRV_EN, 255);
      break;
    case MODE_HIGH:
      Serial.println("Mode = high");
      pinMode(DPIN_PWR, OUTPUT);
      digitalWrite(DPIN_PWR, HIGH);
      digitalWrite(DPIN_DRV_MODE, HIGH);
      analogWrite(DPIN_DRV_EN, 255);
      break;
    case MODE_DAZZLE:
    case MODE_DAZZLE_PREVIEW:
      Serial.println("Mode = dazzle");
      pinMode(DPIN_PWR, OUTPUT);
      digitalWrite(DPIN_PWR, HIGH);
      digitalWrite(DPIN_DRV_MODE, HIGH);
      break;
    }

    mode = newMode;
  }

  // Remember button state so we can detect transitions
  if (newBtnDown != btnDown)
  {
    btnTime = time;
    btnDown = newBtnDown;
    delay(50);
  }
}
```


----------



## tobrien (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*



toastyfever said:


> Lightwise, try this code
> 
> ```
> /*
> ...



that code of yours gives back a bunch of errors:


```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 0
	at processing.app.Sketch.setCurrentCode(Sketch.java:1182)
	at processing.app.Sketch.load(Sketch.java:220)
	at processing.app.Sketch.<init>(Sketch.java:142)
	at processing.app.Editor.handleOpenInternal(Editor.java:2191)
	at processing.app.Editor.<init>(Editor.java:304)
	at processing.app.Base.handleOpen(Base.java:704)
	at processing.app.Base.handleOpen(Base.java:669)
	at processing.app.Base.handleOpenPrompt(Base.java:658)
	at processing.app.Base$3.actionPerformed(Base.java:906)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1995)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2318)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:387)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:242)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.doClick(AbstractButton.java:357)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI.doClick(BasicMenuItemUI.java:1225)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI$Handler.mouseReleased(BasicMenuItemUI.java:1266)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6263)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3267)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6028)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2041)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4630)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2099)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4460)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4574)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4238)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4168)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2085)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2475)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4460)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:599)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:269)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:184)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:174)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:169)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:161)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:122)
```

unless that error is on my end, but i tried saving your code as both an ino file and straight copying and pasting into the software

does anyone have some tactical-esque code for hexbright? i was hoping for "click and hold to use dazzle" or something and high-->med-->low


----------



## dhiltonp (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*



tobrien said:


> that code of yours gives back a bunch of errors:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



That error is java, it does look like it probably was arduino having issues. I don't really know why, though...

That said, here is your tactical program. Upon reading your post, I decided to whip up said program. If you've had issues setting up your environment so far, I've put instructions here (text) and here (video). The video is more geared towards programming, but it does cover most of the environment set up, too.

Let me know if/how you modify switch timing or brightness levels so I can make them the default for other people .


----------



## Lightwise (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

Guys,
Thank-you for the code, sorry I've been working and haven't been back by here. I'm off today and can load up the code, again many thanks. This site has always been been helpful! I also find it interesting how far we have come here on this first day of 2013. I started out learning on the site how to change out my non-LED module for an LED one then how to mod the PC board and LED pill, and now we are learning to program our flashlights! We've come a long way for sure. A very Happy New Year.

Louis


----------



## Lightwise (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

dhiltonp,
I downloaded and installed your tactical program today. Sorry, but I got the following errors, see below. Do I have my environment set up wrong?

tactical:32: error: 'hexbright' does not name a type
tactical.cpp: In function 'void setup()':
tactical:41: error: 'hb' was not declared in this scope
tactical.cpp: In function 'void loop()':
tactical:45: error: 'hb' was not declared in this scope
tactical:56: error: 'MAX_LEVEL' was not declared in this scope
tactical.cpp: In function 'void set_light()':
tactical:72: error: 'hb' was not declared in this scope
tactical:74: error: 'hb' was not declared in this scope
tactical:74: error: 'CURRENT_LEVEL' was not declared in this scope


----------



## dhiltonp (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*



Lightwise said:


> dhiltonp,
> I downloaded and installed your tactical program today. Sorry, but I got the following errors, see below. Do I have my environment set up wrong?
> 
> tactical:32: error: 'hexbright' does not name a type
> ...



This code uses a library that you'll need. Either copy the libraries folder to your sketchbook location, or just follow the readme (particularly the following section).



> Next, download this folder (git clone or download and extract the zip), open the arduino ide, and click on 'File'->'Preferences' in the menu.
> Set your sketchbook location to the location of this folder (where this README file is found).
> 
> Restart arduino.
> ...


----------



## Lightwise (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

Many thanks Dhiltonp, I'll try that tonight. I thought I might need to do something on this end. I used the flashlight today in the basement to help put up some wall shelfs. Being able to tail stand was a big help. 

Lightwise


----------



## Lightwise (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

dhiltonp,
Thank-you for being so patent with me. Adding the library did the trick and the software compiled fine and loaded into my flashlight. I like the order of the high, med, and then low also. Much better UI for sure. And the 15 hz is great. But I did notice that the light output settings are much lower than the factory settings. The high is whole lot lower in brightness than factory. Is there an easy way, a few lines of code or only one line where I can change the brightness settings? Again, thank-you for taking the time to write this software up. It's a great tactical package.

Regards, Lightwise


----------



## Lightwise (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

dhiltonp,
Sorry I was wrong, I only have two modes in tactical, high and low. And the high looks like it's really medium. I can change the values in:
int brightness[BRIGHTNESS_COUNT] = {1000, 600, 300, 0}; and make the two modes brighter but still have two modes. What is the maximum value for brightness_count as I don't want to harm the flashlight! I've tried (2000, 1200, 600, 0) so far, but think I only really have the 1200 and 600 showing up?

Lightwise


----------



## Ishango (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*



dhiltonp said:


> That error is java, it does look like it probably was arduino having issues. I don't really know why, though...
> 
> [...]



The error indicates that an array was accesses with an illegal index. Probably a loop somewhere, but didn't have time to check the complete code listing  For now, I'm actually thinking of buying the Hexbright. Now I can combine my job and hobby (software engineer) with my flashlight hobby


----------



## dhiltonp (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*



Lightwise said:


> dhiltonp,
> Sorry I was wrong, I only have two modes in tactical, high and low. And the high looks like it's really medium. I can change the values in:
> int brightness[BRIGHTNESS_COUNT] = {1000, 600, 300, 0}; and make the two modes brighter but still have two modes. What is the maximum value for brightness_count as I don't want to harm the flashlight! I've tried (2000, 1200, 600, 0) so far, but think I only really have the 1200 and 600 showing up?
> 
> Lightwise



We attempt to go from 0-1000 on a perceptually linear scale. 1000 is max high power, 500 is max on low, 1 is lowest, 0 is no light but still on.

I found the problem, it was an off by one error (and you'd actually hit max brightness the next time you cycled through, if you were connected by USB, or if you clicked fast 4 times).

If you want to adjust the number of modes, you need to modify two lines, as follows:


```
// original settings:
//#define BRIGHTNESS_COUNT 4
//int brightness[BRIGHTNESS_COUNT] = {1000, 600, 300, 0};

// new settings:
#define BRIGHTNESS_COUNT 5
int brightness[BRIGHTNESS_COUNT] = {1000, 700, 400, 100, 0};
```


----------



## Lightwise (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

Dhiltonp,
Thanks, I'll try that tonight.

Regeads, llightwise


----------



## Lightwise (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*

dhiltonp,
Made the changes and I have all the modes! Everything is working as expected.

Lightwise


----------



## dhiltonp (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Interesting New LED flashlight with open source programming....*



Lightwise said:


> dhiltonp,
> Made the changes and I have all the modes! Everything is working as expected.
> 
> Lightwise



Good to hear


----------



## DiHydro (Jan 12, 2013)

Is anyone going to be doing a comprehensive review of this light? What about having a respository for some code examples that CPF users have made or found useful?
I am hoping I get mine in the coming week.


----------



## dhiltonp (Jan 15, 2013)

DiHydro said:


> Is anyone going to be doing a comprehensive review of this light? What about having a respository for some code examples that CPF users have made or found useful?
> I am hoping I get mine in the coming week.



I don't know about reviews (flashlights are hardly an area of expertise), but code-wise, I'm pretty sure my repos have the most code.

I just finished another program, based on my original idea (link to page 4).


----------



## Lightwise (Jan 16, 2013)

DiHydro said:


> Is anyone going to be doing a comprehensive review of this light? What about having a respository for some code examples that CPF users have made or found useful?
> I am hoping I get mine in the coming week.



DiHydro,
I hope to do a more complete review of the Hexbright, see my limited outdoor comparisons to some lights I had around down in post #139. I'll do a little more as soon as the weather clears up here as it's been raining for some days and we get snow tomorrow. I want to do a comparison to a good XM-L Eagletac so I can to do a XM-L to XM-L beam pattern picture test. I'll have to get a little creative to give you current readings as there is no tail cap to remove and check out the current draw in each mode. Any review will also have to state the software load as I've found that some of the non-factory software is not as bright. I use mine every night to walk the dog and find it very bright and floor like, as you would expect of an XM-L LED. I've also changed the factory software a little by upping the blink mode to make it faster. 
I've also tried out some of dhiltonp's code which has some interesting modes of operation to try out. He is becoming a good source of software. The only issue with a lot of the non-factory code is they don't keep the over temp checks and reporting of modes out of the serial port. I can live without the reporting, but the over temp is something I think should be keep in the code. Have fun when your light comes in, I sure am.

Lightwise


----------



## brightasday (Jan 25, 2013)

My blue Hexbright finally arrived and I've had a chance to play around with it a bit. Overall I'm very pleased with it!


Here are some of my favorite things:


1) programmability - With a little work you can create whatever interface you like. It can be a simple click on-click off, or quite complex. My favorite UIs make use of the accelerometer. E.g. the brightness when turning it on with a single click depends on the angle wrt the ground. Straight down at turn-on gives the lowest low, horizontal and above the highest high, and in between goes from low to high as the flashlight approaches horizontal. (This is based on up_n_down.ino by wbattestilli, but with some customizations to meet my preferences). If you don't know any programming, you can easily use UIs written by others. I highly recommend starting at dhiltonp's GitHub Hexbright page: https://github.com/dhiltonp/hexbright. (Thanks dhiltonp for all you have done to make the HexBright easy to program!)

2) accelerometer - I'm surprised at how really useful this is. I gave one example above. Some others are: rotate the flashlight clockwise to increase intensity, counter clockwise to decrease it; adjust brightness based on whether the flashlight is moving or still; lightsaber mode: brightness increases when flashlight is swung like a lightsaber, etc.

3) USB rechargeable - You no longer have to buy a separate charger and DMM to use an 18650 light. I think this brings the power 18650's to non-flashaholics. 

4) very solid - battery is held in place by a wedge, not a spring. Nothing in the light moves even with vigorous shaking.

5) indicator LEDs under the button - these are very useful. They can be used to relay information, as a nightlight, etc.

6) TIR lens - works surprisingly well. There isn't any well-defined hot-spot. The center of the beam is brightest, and the brightness drops off away from the center. So it throws pretty well, and yet there is still some good flood. 

7) Very bright - I don't doubt the 500 lumen claim at all. 


Here are few things that might deter some people:
1) It is pretty big for a single 18650 light. It is definitely not an EDC candidate. 
2) Tint hounds will probably be disappointed: The tint has a slight blue/purple tinge.
3) Warranty - not certain, but I don't think there is one (please correct me if you know of one).


----------



## ROKIT88 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for those posting, I just got my two red KS Hexbrights yesterday. I'm going to go read up on github now, the angles to set brightness and rollingg to adjust brightness sound great. I am also surprised like you are that he didn't go for a warmer tint, but man this is a great light at the KS price. The onl ask I would have had would be to incorporate a second -oring to increase the watertightness and add a little more resistance to unscrewing.


----------



## dhiltonp (Feb 1, 2013)

Lightwise said:


> DiHydro,
> I've also tried out some of dhiltonp's code which has some interesting modes of operation to try out. He is becoming a good source of software. The only issue with a lot of the non-factory code is they don't keep the over temp checks and reporting of modes out of the serial port. I can live without the reporting, but the over temp is something I think should be keep in the code. Have fun when your light comes in, I sure am.



It's worth pointing out that any code that uses my library will have automatic overheat protection as well as low battery detection. Well, technically we detect power regulation issues, but they're most likely to occur when there is too much drain on the battery for a given brightness.

If you want information out of the serial port, lots of information is available by setting a debug mode in hexbright.h (search for DEBUG). However, it is disabled by default to reduce program size.

And brightsaday, it's my pleasure . Just ask if you have any questions.

The library is consistently improving, so it's a good idea to check on it from time to time.

edit:
Lightwise, you may not be noticing the overheat protection because it's continuous. Instead of just dropping the brightness when we get too hot, the library constantly adjusts the light output, finding the maximum brightness you can have without overheating.

In my testing, I was able to run the light at maximum brightness for... around 10-20 minutes at room temperature before any sort of overheat protection kicks in - and up until that point I was running at maximum brightness. I've seen the brightness stabilize anywhere from 750 to 900 out of 1000, depending on ambient temperature.


----------



## gw812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, been looking for some good programs for this thing! Just got mine last week and, other than modifying blinky mode to something approximating strobe I haven't been able to do much. Newb programmer. Dunno why I didn't think of CPF earlier. Dhiltonp - you might be my favorite resource now. Hopefully he gets to finishing the $90 people soon. 

Oh, btw, howdy! First post and all...


----------



## Wolfen (Feb 7, 2013)

Can someone who is not a programer program this light? I'm interested but I am wondering if the Streamlight Stinger interface could be programmed in. It is what I am accustomed to.

momentary = high
click switch on for high
press and hold switch to scroll through high-medium-low then release to choose that mode

quick on-off-on for strobe

any chance it could be programmed like that?


----------



## dhiltonp (Feb 7, 2013)

The rear switch doesn't have a half-press, which I believe you would need for this interface.

Other than that, yes.


----------



## bmatt17 (Feb 9, 2013)

dhiltonp said:


> The rear switch doesn't have a half-press, which I believe you would need for this interface.
> 
> Other than that, yes.



Unless I'm missing something, which is possible, I'm still pretty new at this. I don't think half press is needed.

My current program.
From off, long press for moonlight. Click for off.

single clicks within 3 seconds of each other toggle low, med and high.
in low or med, long press for burst of high, release to return to previous mode.
If more than 3 seconds has passed since last button press in low or med, single click turns off light.

I've found that in the factory code if you change
digitalWrite(DPIN_PWR, HIGH);
to 
digitalWrite(DPIN_PWR, LOW);

that the light stays on only while button is held down.


----------



## bmatt17 (Feb 9, 2013)

....And I just saw what I was missing. That without the half press, the momentary and hold to scroll would use the same action. So there would have to be some modification, like a double click and hold to scroll. Close but not exactly the same.


----------



## mmatt (Apr 1, 2013)

I know that you're probably inundated with code requests, but I just can't help but ask for a tweak to your tactical code. It's great BTW as are all of your other codes. It sure is fun playing around with this light and all it can do. 

That being said, is there any chance of a code similar to the following being available?

- normal button press cycles through 100, 500, 1000, off. (this I have figured out on my own already)

- if more than 2 seconds passes between normal button press, light turns off instead of progressing to next step.

- continuous press initiates dazzle (as currently implemented, so no change needed to this)

- if continuous press is held for more than 2 seconds, dazzle continues until button is pressed again. Then it turns off. (not its previous setting)

Thanks so much if you are able to help.

mmatt
------


----------



## dhiltonp (Apr 9, 2013)

As described, dazzle would only be accessible if the flashlight were off. Is this desired?


----------



## mmatt (Apr 10, 2013)

dhiltonp said:


> As described, dazzle would only be accessible if the flashlight were off. Is this desired?



Hmmm.. good point. This is hard with just one button function. How about:

- quick press (<250ms) cycles through low, med, high and off
- if light is on (in low, med or high) for more than 2 seconds, a second quick press would turn off the light
- at anytime, a long press (>250ms) initiate dazzle
- if on dazzle, and button is released before 3 seconds, return to previous state
- if on dazzle, and button is released after 3 seconds, dazzle continues
- if on continuous dazzle, a quick press turns off the light, a long press returns it to previous state


Better yet might be a combination of your "up-n_down" and "tactical" such as:

- quick press with light aimed at floor initiates low
- quick press with light aimed at 45* initiates med
- quick press with light aimed at horizon initiates high
(no continuous press function for dimming the light "live")
- long press <3 seconds initiates momentary dazzle with return to previous state upon release
- long press >3 seconds initiates continuous dazzle
- at any time, if light is on, a quick press turns it off

Waddya think?


----------



## msim (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks dhiltonp for giving me the push I needed to try programming the Hexbright! Had fun messing with it today and now I might actually use it


----------



## dhiltonp (Apr 16, 2013)

mmatt said:


> Hmmm.. good point. This is hard with just one button function. How about:
> 
> - quick press (<250ms) cycles through low, med, high and off
> - if light is on (in low, med or high) for more than 2 seconds, a second quick press would turn off the light
> ...



It looks pretty good. I do love the simplicity of the current tactical program, though. It's an excellent intro; it only has 10-12 lines of control code!

Your second description was faster to convert to code, by the way (I mean that mentally; I've not actually programmed either).

Really, either is feasible. The first change could be programmed by adding 4-8 lines of code to "tactical", and the second description would have about 20 lines of control code (a similar total length).


----------



## mmatt (Apr 17, 2013)

dhiltonp said:


> It looks pretty good. I do love the simplicity of the current tactical program, though. It's an excellent intro; it only has 10-12 lines of control code!
> 
> Your second description was faster to convert to code, by the way (I mean that mentally; I've not actually programmed either).
> 
> Really, either is feasible. The first change could be programmed by adding 4-8 lines of code to "tactical", and the second description would have about 20 lines of control code (a similar total length).



The ONLY real issue I have the the current "tactical" program is that you have to cycle through each light setting before being able to turn it off. Not very "tactical" if you're trying to extinguish your light quickly!  As you can see from my request, the secondary concern is the lack of a continuous "dazzle". Not a big deal, but I have used my current EDC light at accident scenes a few times and having continuous "dazzle" was great for warning approaching motorists as it really gets your attention. 

If you decide to write up either or both of these codes, please let me know so I can try them out!

Thanks!


----------



## DiHydro (Apr 18, 2013)

tobrien said:


> i just got mine and out of the box the beam has a huge X in it. anyone else have this? i'm charging it now to see if that changes anything, but the beam is pretty bad atm





jchoo said:


> Yeah the optic had a bad donut up close
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2





dhiltonp said:


> I got a second light, and here are my observations about the beam pattern.
> 
> I go over the clover pattern, diffusion distance, and having an irregular beam pattern.



If you send a self addressed envelope to the developer, he will send you a different o-ring that fixes the beam anomalies. Mine had the x in the middle, and the o-ring fixed it right up.

Also, dhiltonp, I am looking at added a bit of fudge to the strobe function in the tactical program. A variance of about plus or minus 2 millis should make it even more disorienting.


----------



## emc2laser (Apr 19, 2013)

mmatt said:


> The ONLY real issue I have the the current "tactical" program is that you have to cycle through each light setting before being able to turn it off. Not very "tactical" if you're trying to extinguish your light quickly!  As you can see from my request, the secondary concern is the lack of a continuous "dazzle". Not a big deal, but I have used my current EDC light at accident scenes a few times and having continuous "dazzle" was great for warning approaching motorists as it really gets your attention.
> 
> If you decide to write up either or both of these codes, please let me know so I can try them out!
> 
> Thanks!



It's not exactly what you are asking for, but I finally uploaded my custom "Multimode" firmware to github. There is a 5s detection (that can be changed to 2s or anything else) that will switch the light off on the next short click. I'm still not very pleased by the code behind it, and would like to change it to a "2 shorts clicks" to turn off, or at least something a little cleaner than what I did but it's working well. I figured than the sooner it will be public the easier it may be for others to modify it and push improvements back, or to replace part of it by newly added functions in the library. You should be able to take part of my code and add it to the tactical mode to convert it to your dream code (or maybe just adopt this firmware).

Here is the description of the program (copy/pasted from github):
- Button presses cycle through off, low (25% power), medium (50% power), high (75% power) and max (100% power) modes. If you stay more than 5s in the same mode, the next short press will turn of the light (can be modified).
- In any mode, hold the button down for more than 500ms, and the light will fade up and down. Release the button to hold the current brightness. Another short press will turn off.
- While holding the button down, give the light a firm tap to change from fade to blink mode, another tap to change to dazzle mode, another tap to switch to morse mode and another to switch back to light fading mode. Release the button to stay in the current mode. A short press will turn the light off. A long press (>500ms) will go back to the tap selection mode starting from your actual mode.

You can of course edit the morse message (default is just "SOS"), change all durations, remove some modes, etc... by editing this code.

Finally you can download it from https://github.com/emc2cube/hexbright either in the updated version to use diltonhp library, or the original version that won't require it (but still have temp checks, serial port comm, etc...) and is made by getting pieces of code from everywhere to try the program concept.


----------



## ozdavo (Apr 20, 2013)

Has anyone measured the max size (dimensions) 18650 that will fit in a Hexbright?


----------



## dhiltonp (Apr 20, 2013)

ozdavo said:


> Has anyone measured the max size (dimensions) 18650 that will fit in a Hexbright?



I've done some measurements, posted here.


----------



## ozdavo (Apr 23, 2013)

dhiltonp said:


> I've done some measurements, posted here.


dhiltonp thanks, that's great, but just so I'm clear, a battery upto about 2mm longer than the Hexbright branded one (circa 70.75mm total length) should fit without the shim? ie Panasonic NCR18650B Protected @ 69.4mm ?
Anyway, my hexbright has been shipped, so I will wait until I receive it & take my own measurements before ordering new cells.


----------



## bmstrong (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyone make a Titanium replacement body for this yet?


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jun 27, 2013)

bmstrong said:


> Anyone make a Titanium replacement body for this yet?


I wouldn't expect it. Despite ginning up considerable support by advertising the flashlight as "open source" and promising to release full specs, code, and mechanical and electrical drawings, the developers have thus far failed to do so.


----------



## Noctilucent (Jun 27, 2013)

Full specs are pretty much available - not sure what 'specs' you're missing. I'd be more interested in whether the given specs line up with reality, though - an OTF figure, somebody with an integrating sphere to take some measurements, etc.

Electrical drawings are sorely missing - the rev5 schematics are the only complete ones and are somewhat outdated compared to rev7 or whatever is in the Kickstarter units (not to mention the new iteration), while no board files have been made available (would be simple enough to re from actual boards - it's claimed to be 4-layer but looked like 2-layer to me.. 4 layer may be mostly thermal management, but I haven't had one in hand to check).

The code is available, though - it's available right off of Github. Though you'd be better off starting with one of the other firmwares as they've seen more love than the official one.

Mechanical is also largely missing. According to the data compendium the actual body shape itself may never be released for IP reasons.
However, for the purpose of the question asked here: there are base models available as CAD files right here, including a blank that you can then machine down to whatever shape you want: http://community.hexbright.com/c/Bodies (scroll down, follow links)
So anybody who wanted to make a titanium main body (tailcap excluded) could certainly do so - all the other missing info doesn't factor into that.


----------



## joeg679 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have this light and I like it a lot. I have a Jeep Wrangler and would like some sort of holster that I can tie to the inside somwhere with paracord, to mount the light. Has anyone found something that would fit the light that has a loop or something? Thanks


----------



## Noctilucent (Jun 29, 2013)

joeg679 said:


> I have this light and I like it a lot. I have a Jeep Wrangler and would like some sort of holster that I can tie to the inside somwhere with paracord, to mount the light. Has anyone found something that would fit the light that has a loop or something? Thanks


There's some suggestions in the data compendium; http://tinyurl.com/hbfdc ( retail > aftermarket > holder ) 
Any generic flashlight holster/holder/tube/thing that it would fit in should work, though?


----------



## joeg679 (Jun 29, 2013)

Noctilucent said:


> There's some suggestions in the data compendium; http://tinyurl.com/hbfdc ( retail > aftermarket > holder )
> Any generic flashlight holster/holder/tube/thing that it would fit in should work, though?



Thanks


----------



## electromage (Jun 29, 2013)

Where's the delete button?


----------



## Noctilucent (Jun 29, 2013)

electromage said:


> Where's the delete button?


Aw, the notification in my mailbox had me curious what you were talking about


----------



## electromage (Jun 29, 2013)

Noctilucent said:


> Aw, the notification in my mailbox had me curious what you were talking about



Why did you get a notification?


----------



## Noctilucent (Jun 30, 2013)

electromage said:


> Why did you get a notification?


Standard reply notification (thread subscription) - nothing sinister


----------



## electromage (Jun 30, 2013)

Using the demo firmware makes me think that whoever wrote it doesn't have much experience with commercial flashlights. I find it strange that the light always scrolls through the brightness modes before turning off, even after running for a while. Also, one of the programs makes it shut off after running about 2m 20s on high, when the light is barely warm.

For some reason I thought that the Hexbright GitHub was the main repository, but I guess that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Noctilucent (Jun 30, 2013)

electromage said:


> For some reason I thought that the Hexbright GitHub was the main repository, but I guess that doesn't make sense.


None whatsoever 
It should be, but for now, you should probably check out these as a starting point:
https://github.com/wbattestilli/hexbright
https://github.com/dhiltonp/hexbright


----------



## dhiltonp (Jul 1, 2013)

Noctilucent said:


> None whatsoever
> It should be, but for now, you should probably check out these as a starting point:
> https://github.com/wbattestilli/hexbright
> https://github.com/dhiltonp/hexbright



I've just added a couple of things that will be of interest; initial button presses are much more sensitive, and tactical now goes straight to off if the button hasn't recently been pressed.


----------



## RedLeg (Jul 14, 2013)

dhiltonp said:


> I've just added a couple of things that will be of interest; initial button presses are much more sensitive, and tactical now goes straight to off if the button hasn't recently been pressed.


 I have recently discovered your work, and am impressed. Question for you: although you do not appear to be the original author of Up-n-Down.... Is there a straightforward way to change the order of modes as they correspond to clicks? I tried just swapping option 1 and 2 in the mode definition block up top block, hoping to make BLINK come before LEVEL: but that did NOT turn out as I expected. Any advice is appreciated. -Red


----------



## wbattestilli (Jul 15, 2013)

RedLeg said:


> I have recently discovered your work, and am impressed. Question for you: although you do not appear to be the original author of Up-n-Down.... Is there a straightforward way to change the order of modes as they correspond to clicks? I tried just swapping option 1 and 2 in the mode definition block up top block, hoping to make BLINK come before LEVEL: but that did NOT turn out as I expected. Any advice is appreciated. -Red



I'm the original author of Up-n-Down.

To change the order you need to change the mode definition block that you referenced. By default it looks like this:

// Modes#define MODE_OFF 0
#define MODE_LEVEL 1
#define MODE_BLINK 2
#define MODE_NIGHTLIGHT 3
#define MODE_SOS 4
#define MODE_LOCKED 5

If you change it to this:

// Modes
#define MODE_OFF 0
#define MODE_LEVEL 2
#define MODE_BLINK 1
#define MODE_NIGHTLIGHT 3
#define MODE_SOS 4
#define MODE_LOCKED 5



it should do what you have described above.


----------



## dhiltonp (Aug 10, 2013)

You can get a black hexbright for $85 right now on grandst (It's $100, plus there is a $15 discount due to signing up through a referral link). It's on sale through Sunday, I believe.

Here's a video that goes over some differences I've noticed between the newer and older lights. I'm not as much a flashlight guy as a software guy, but hopefully the video is useful.


----------



## RedLeg (Sep 14, 2013)

wbattestilli said:


> I'm the original author of Up-n-Down.



I played with it with the option orders switched, and went back to your original. It seems to flow better.

Now, another couple of questions:

- Would it be possible when in "safe mode" (5 clicks to enter or exit), to change the exit behavior to a lesser number, and to go directly to ON, instead of OFF? I've been through the code, and am not a real coder, but I think this would be difficult the way dhiltons libs work, and how you are using them. Not a critique of either of you, and I may just not understand the code well enuf, hence the question.

- Can the arduino sense and report on the battery capacity (voltage?). I have another microprocessor powered widget which does this, reports cell voltage via LED pulses. Since we have two LEDs in the tail, we could report volts in flashes of red, followed by tenths in flashes of green, or something like that, IF the board can sense it. This could be another mode of operation, TEST_BATTERY or something.....


In and case, thanks for the work. Your firmware makes for an excellent EDC, and is exactly what Christian had in mind (IMHO) when he designed an open-source platform.


Red


----------



## dhiltonp (Sep 16, 2013)

To alter up_n_down's behavior when locked, you'll need to modify code between lines 139 and 157.

Due to the electrical design of the hexbright, we can only detect a low battery condition. The rear leds behave like this:
Battery Low: short red flash every second
Battery Charging: even green flashes
Battery Charged: solid green


----------



## iguanamafia (Apr 11, 2014)

Trying to get my hex bright to do the up n down and for some reason I can't get it to work. The Readme says that it requires Hiltons Library which I believe I have, but not sure what to do with that library. I've gotten tactical and spin level to work fine, just not sure what I should be doing specifically with the library (I have downloaded it). It says upload complete, button presses only get red tail LED and nothing else. 

MAC OSX, OG Flex, not a programmer.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## iguanamafia (Apr 12, 2014)

iguanamafia said:


> Trying to get my hex bright to do the up n down and for some reason I can't get it to work. The Readme says that it requires Hiltons Library which I believe I have, but not sure what to do with that library. I've gotten tactical and spin level to work fine, just not sure what I should be doing specifically with the library (I have downloaded it). It says upload complete, button presses only get red tail LED and nothing else.
> 
> MAC OSX, OG Flex, not a programmer.
> 
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



I got it. I didnt realize, or appreciate the fact, that it defaults to locked mode. Ive had this thing since the beginning and used it in stock form only because I was a bit overwhelmed in the beginning when there wasnt much support. Thanks to you guys, I fumbled through just fine.


----------



## Mark4931 (May 23, 2017)

I know this is necro, but I have a question for anyone that still has one of these. Does anyone know how to get it programmed on Windows 10 with the new Arduino IDE? I am having a difficult time getting it to work, even with an old IDE.


----------



## dhiltonp (Nov 21, 2017)

Mark4931 said:


> I know this is necro, but I have a question for anyone that still has one of these. Does anyone know how to get it programmed on Windows 10 with the new Arduino IDE? I am having a difficult time getting it to work, even with an old IDE.




Are you following these instructions?
https://github.com/dhiltonp/hexbright


----------

